# Free Eye Exam for Service Dogs



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bumping this because it is again that time of year. Registration begins April 1 thru the 30th


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Apparently I missed bumping this last year but once again registration begins April 1. https://www.acvoeyeexam.org/qualifications-expectations/


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Another year another eye exam


----------



## Golden Girls055 (Jan 22, 2020)

Their website says it available for “formally trained” service dogs. Does this mean owner trained dogs are not eligible?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Golden Girls055 said:


> Their website says it available for “formally trained” service dogs. Does this mean owner trained dogs are not eligible?



You may want to contact the group providing the exams on their website or call them.


----------

